# eMTB im Odenwald - Mitfahrer gesucht



## Forsake (18. August 2019)

Moin!

Da es rund um Heppenheim keine aktive eMTB Szene gibt, und das eMTB immernoch mit Argwohn betrachtet wird von vielen MTBlern will ich gerne eine eMTB Gruppe im Raum Heppenheim ins Leben rufen.

Ich fahre gerne am Wochenende Runden von 25-60 km querfeldein, bin grade dabei alle MTB Geo-Naturpark zu testen und suche Mitstreiter. Selbstverständlich sind auch MTBler herzlich willkommen. *Ich sehe immer viele eMTBler und MTBler alleine fahren - da muss sich doch was organisieren lassen für 2-3 Stunden am Wochenende.*

Hier Impressionen von meiner heutigen Tour: Heppenheim - Lindenfels - LI1 - Kuchen im Altstadt Cafe und dann wieder zurück nach Heppenheim.






Hat jemand Interesse?

Sake


----------



## Andreas (19. August 2019)

Hallo Sake,

erstellle doch mal im eMTB Forum emtb-news.de/forum/ einen Beitrag. Ich glaube dort sind mehr eMTB'ler unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Forsake (19. August 2019)

Ja ist eine Idee - aber diese strikte Trennung geht mir auf die Nerven. Als wären es 2 unterschiedliche Sachen und als würde es nicht zusammen gehen...


----------



## sharky (19. August 2019)

Forsake schrieb:


> Ja ist eine Idee - aber diese strikte Trennung geht mir auf die Nerven. Als wären es 2 unterschiedliche Sachen und als würde es nicht zusammen gehen...


sind es und tut es auch nicht. vor allem bergauf.


----------



## Forsake (19. August 2019)

Ich bin schon öfter in einer Gruppe mit beidem gefahren und das ging ohne Probleme. Aber ich bin auch immer mit wenig Unterstützung unterwegs.

Ich habe auch noch ein normales MTB und bin eher sportlich dafür langsamer unterwegs bergauf mit eMTB. Daher war es nie ein emotionales Problem für die MTBler.

Ich werde dann wohl im emtb Forum nochmal anfragen. Schade.


----------



## Kortman (6. September 2019)

Forsake schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Da es rund um Heppenheim keine aktive eMTB Szene gibt, und das eMTB immernoch mit Argwohn betrachtet wird von vielen MTBlern will ich gerne eine eMTB Gruppe im Raum Heppenheim ins Leben rufen.
> 
> ...


Hallo Sake,
ich würde gerne mitfahren. Ich bin selbst e-MTB neuling und fahre auch nicht so gern alleine.

freue mich über Nachricht
Chris


----------



## Forsake (6. September 2019)

Cool. Ich schreib dir eine PM.


----------



## sharky (19. September 2019)

[/QUOTE]


Kortman schrieb:


> Hallo Sake,
> ich würde gerne mitfahren. Ich bin selbst e-MTB neuling und fahre auch nicht so gern alleine.
> 
> freue mich über Nachricht
> Chris





Forsake schrieb:


> Cool. Ich schreib dir eine PM.


dann trefft euch doch im e-forum


----------



## hardtails (19. September 2019)

Forsake schrieb:


> *Ich sehe immer viele eMTBler und MTBler alleine fahren*


Dann sprich sie doch einfach an!


----------



## FrankBau (18. Oktober 2019)

Hallo Sake,
komme aus Laudenbach und suche ebenfalls Mitfahrer oder Gruppe. Alleine ist mir langsam zu gefährlich.
Habe seit August ein eMTB und möchte wieder mehr fahren bzw mache ich gerade mit schon mehr als 500km.  
Wie ist der Stand deiner Initiative?

Gruß Frank


----------

